
Counting Pizza with Python - orf
http://tomforb.es/counting-pizza-with-python?
======
rtpg
If a person told you about the IDs and you then used this resulting info, is
it insider trading?

I wonder how many degrees away from the base info you have to be for it to be
an issue

~~~
resc1440
It still has the integer ID in the URL, so if you're willing to drop $20 a
week on getting your own pizza, you can still see how many online orders
Dominoes gets - it could be valuable information for competitors, or
investors, as you say.

